# Your longest fish fight........



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

3 years ago I caught a 47# Wahoo on a light spinning rod, spooled with 6# line. It was a really cool deal. We were drifting with a patch of grass sight casting to chicken dolphin, and mister hoo showed up. There were three of us on the boat and the other two went looking for heavier tackle. I pitched a YoZuri Pins Minnow 4" (the same one I was catching chicken dolphin on) past him and reeled it fast toward him and stopped it. He ate it as it floated back to the top, and it was ON. We followed him for a while and finally he started settling down. I stayed tight on him and enventually got him within gaff shot range, and we came into the boat. 1hour and 20minutes. 

It was great. 

How long is your longest fish fight?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

2 hours ish. A 168lb tuna and a 180lb Tarpon,fought both about the same amount of time.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (8/27/2008)*2 hours ish. A 168lb tuna and a 180lb Tarpon,fought both about the same amount of time.


What line classdid you get the tuna on?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

A tiagra 50 with 80lb Jerry Brown


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a workout!

For me, haven't even been over an hour!

-A little less than 400# blue on 80#: 45 min.

- Jack crevalle on 15#: 50-55 min.

I need to get a big tuna!


----------



## beekeeper (Aug 28, 2008)

Hopefully, you don't mind a freshwater story. About 10 years ago, I was fishing the Yough River near Dawson, Pa. with an ultralight pole. I had already hooked and lost two big fish that day when I got into a third. After about 45 minutes of being careful with my 2# test, I had a "30" inch rainbow right in front of me. Two problems: 1) He was barely hooked in the side of his lip and, 2) my net wasn't big enough. Needless to say, the guys that relayed the story to the local newspaper had a lot of fun. The only thing I can say is that I got tail-slapped in the face, almost lost my rod, and after that, re-manufactured a new deeper, bigger net for river fishing.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

my 50inch bull red outa my yak it was only like 20-25 mins tops but was fun as hell (sry the pics soo big but i love showing it off lol


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

3 1/2 hours 172# yft, 50# test, but at the same time we also had a 125# yft, and a 182# yft all three fish were landed, hooked 3 fish within a minute of each other, fishong out of Venice La.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A hair past 3 hours with a giant bluefin on standup tackle estimated at 650-700lbs. I also fought a 140-150ish tarpon and a 120lb. YFT for 2 hours. Both were on spinning gear. Despite all the butt whipping I did manage to put a 200+lb. swordfish in the boat in only30 minutes last year.


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

182 pound Halibut. Took a long time.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

My largest,also my longest battle with a fish is the 9 1/2 foot Bull Shark I caught the last day in May of this year, in 300' of water. Time wise I have no idea. 1) Don't wear a watch..2) Never thought about timing the fight..3) Time flies when you're having fun. All I can say it took me awhile, and worked on me to the point I had to sit down for awhile before drooping a line back in the water. 80# braid.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

When I was in Guam I hooked a estimated 100lb Giant Trevally, after 1 hr or so he finally straightened my 13/0 circle hook. I have never felt anything that fought as hard as a GT, I was using a Penn 9500 loaded with 100 lb Power Pro. The power of those fish are amazing!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

My ex-wife, 2 years and counting. :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

In 1973 when I was a teenager, I was fishing at the St.Andrews marina in Panama City.

Had a pinfish on about a 2/0 hook with 20 lb line , 8' rod, Mitchell 302 reel.

I had it leaning against the rail and was talking to some tourists when it started jumping.

I reared back on it and the rod doubled and line starting peeling off. People started stopping and getting out of their cars. Deckhands were running over from the charter boats with gaffs in their hands. Even cops were stopping. The whole marina was lined with people. Honestly, there must've been over 100 people lined along the rail watching.

After an hour and five minutes I had him straight down by the wall. I started bringing him up.........................and the line broke. I was sick and a moan went up from the crowd.

When I was walking home I had two cars stop and tell me what fun it was to watch and they were sorry I lost the fish. 

No idea what it was. Shark maybe or bonita or even a king.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *wysecw (8/28/2008)*My ex-wife, 2 years and counting. :banghead:banghead:banghead


Now thats funny!


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

5 1/2 hours. Last year.We hada big blue nail amold craft on a 30 loaded with braid. 

I don't want to do that again.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Fought a 125lb. tarpon off Navarre Pier for 3.5 hours and fought a 13.5ft. shark on the edge for 4 hours.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tunapopper (8/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *wysecw (8/28/2008)*My ex-wife, 2 years and counting. :banghead:banghead:banghead
> ...












I know how you feel!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

160ish lb tarpon on 40lb power pro, on okaloosa pier, with a 250VS... in the RAIN

2 1/2 hours +


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

7 HRS on a large Blue Marlin. Thank God I was young and in great shape. It was still a whipping. At the end I was so tired that I had no peripheral vision, I could barely see the width of the reel. The leader snapped while being wired, so no catch.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

14 hours on a huge blue marlin while fishing in Guam. Hooked after it ate a bonita on a 9/0 at the side of the boat at 7 a.m. At 7 p.m. it pulled the rod man over the side while still straped into a stand-up harness :doh Talk about scary. We were off the north end of the island and I thought Chappy was gone for good but he came to the surface screaming like a little girl to come and get him (in his defense there are a few sharks there :shedevil). At this point I thought that the rod and reel may be gone but at least we got him back only to drive over to pick him up and have him hand the rod up first. When he hit the water he had put the reel in free spool and the water preasure keep it from birds nesting. We fought that thing for another 2 hours which by this time was dark. We could see it with the spot light just out of leader range but could not get it to come up. It's pecs looked like 747 wings down there so we just locked down the drag and gave it hell until the leader chaffed through :doh.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My hat is off to a man I don't know personally but a buddy of mine knows from Birmingham. His name is Tommy Resha and he is the one who fought a Blue marlin for 32 1/2 hours near marsh harbour in the bahamas during the BBC. After being leadered several times the leader finally gave way. The crew, who are all experienced billfishermen and have seen some big fish, estimated it to weigh between 1600-1800lbs.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!!....


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I caught a 50 + pound dolphin off of the platform I work on. When I hooked him I was on the west side on the +65 and when I finally caught him two hours later I was on the +45 on the east side and the fish had gone all the way around to the south side. I got really really lucky. But it was the most exilerating fish I have ever caught. Had to drop the rod in the water and pick it up on the other side of the leg mutiple time. The picture of the fish is below. We didnt weigh it but me and the guy holding it are both 6'4 and 280 so that should give you something to compre it to.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a beautiful mahi, I still haven't caught one that big yet. I had one grab a big spanish mack I had skipping for marlin in the memorial day tournament but another kept chasing it and it wouldn't turn the bait and swallow it. I kept feeding it line but after about 30 seconds and a lot of line out, I put it in gear and it just pulled the bait in half. We got a great look at the fish in the prop wash when it grabbed the bait and estimated it at 65+.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *ishmel407 (8/28/2008)*I caught a 50 + pound dolphin off of the platform I work on. When I hooked him I was on the west side on the +65 and when I finally caught him two hours later I was on the +45 on the east side and the fish had gone all the way around to the south side. I got really really lucky. But it was the most exilerating fish I have ever caught. Had to drop the rod in the water and pick it up on the other side of the leg mutiple time. The picture of the fish is below. We didnt weigh it but me and the guy holding it are both 6'4 and 280 so that should give you something to compre it to.


Man thats awesome..i looked at the rest of the pics and saw the warsaw too..i bet the crew of the platform was happy to have some good eats..


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

yea my boss loves fish so anytime a mahi came around he would let me go catch it. I dont really eat fish that much so I just give it all away. I catch alot of triggers and thats what I eat.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

1 1/2 hrs fought a 130# stingray on the beach on 20#. good eatn too!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

:bump


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Longest fish fight? When I told my (ex) wife that I was going on a two-day trip. 

One of those days was our anniversary. :doh


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ishmel407 (28/08/2008)*I caught a 50 + pound dolphin off of the platform I work on. When I hooked him I was on the west side on the +65 and when I finally caught him two hours later I was on the +45 on the east side and the fish had gone all the way around to the south side. I got really really lucky. But it was the most exilerating fish I have ever caught. Had to drop the rod in the water and pick it up on the other side of the leg mutiple time. The picture of the fish is below. We didnt weigh it but me and the guy holding it are both 6'4 and 280 so that should give you something to compre it to.


*That is incredible. Great Read, Great Story, Thanks for sharing. *


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

my longest was a 145lb tarpon from the pier on 17lb sufix on a greenie 706z, fought it for about an hour and a half and got him maybe 30 yds 

from the pier then the spool blew up haha owell


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Hmmm maybe an est. 25 lb jack that I caught off the resort beach in Mexico that took about an hour. Had a big crowd by the end. Reached down to tail em high sticked my rod -snap-and ended my fishing. Or maybe it was the est 100lb bull shark that pulled my kayak around for about an hour last summer. Boy was he pissed!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

13.5 ft. shark - 4 hours

Pier tarpon - 3hours


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

2.5 hours. 771 lb. Blue Marlin on 130 class tackle.


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

YFT bottomed out a 150 pound scale, caught on stand up 50, took 1hour 45 min

Black marlin around 300, tail wrapped on a 50, took 1 hour 45 min

Pacific sail around 120, circle hook in the tail, took 1.5 hour and was by far the hardest fight because the gear, boat , chair ,everything, was all in very bad shape.

I'm going to try my hardest to catch a blue marlin in the mouth.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

200+lbs Swordfish, standup with no harness, about two hours. IT WAS TOUGH!!!!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Several stick out in my mind. Ft.morgan 1973 caught a 60lb Jack that broke the seat in my new one pc Berkeley rod and burnt the gears in a G/M 488. Took about 2hrs.

Bahamas in 84-85 caghut a 74lbbull dolphin off a Supply boat that tail walked over 15 times and made 4 runs at the gaff took about 50 mins on a G/M 302.

Around 1976 caught a 7ft hammerheadtail wrapped inp-colapass on a in coming tide and he knew to ride with it. Slammed me into the stern of the boat cause I had the drag cranked down for beach fishin. Tried to get my Dad to cut him off but he laughed and told methat was my fish and my balls. Little scapper pulled the boat all the way past the old coast guard station and whipped my ass for nearly 1 and half hours. Put him on the beach atFt.Pickens and went to the docs to see if I could ever have kids. Ended up with 4........ kids that is................damn hammerhead.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

+/- 1995, me and Jamie Fuller set out to break the jack crevalle 6 lb line class record. I had a TLD 15 with IGFA 6 lb line and a spiral wrapped noodle rod. I hooked one behind a shrimp boat that we estimated to be in the low 30 pound range. The record was around 31 pounds at the time. Had the swivel / leader up a handful of times and never could get ahold of it. Jamie had a walkaround boat and couldnt get around to the front fast enought to get it. The final attempt was him in the tower driving from in front of the wheel and he slid down the windshield and dove through the pulpit. Must have touched the 6 lb line in the process. Lasted 7 hours. We might could have gaffed him afterwards, he was barely kickin on top. But, there was no use since the line had broke.

Thats all I got.

PJ


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Big Mo, a 14+/- foot 1,000 lb +/- hammerhead hooked south of the 7 mile bridge just off the channel into the Bahia Honda state park.... 9/0 slow black side reel loaded with 80 pound line... Foughht him for well over an hour before my father's less than stellar knot slipped at the Sampo... We were able to ID my fish as some boys in a 13-9 Whaler hooked him while tarpon fishing under the bridge. As they approached they asked if we had a tail whip (wouldnt'a worked out well for them) and we offered to take the rod or board the fisherman on our 36 foot Egg... They declined but we spoke as they were close and they described my rig perfectly... stainless Ansul cable, double hook rig (hooks 24 inches apart) and large Sampo snap swivel hanging from his face... We were cooling the reel for well over half an hour and that was the last fish it fought as pops didn't feel it was worth rebuilding.... we had the drag hammered tight and it was stroking off line like it was a 10# class rig!

I have many 1 hour plus fights with Jack crevvies on light line...

Junior's first Jack was on a light rig i bought him for an extended stay with grandpa on No name key... first trip on the indian river in Titusville, I took him out in the 12 foot skiff with 2HP suzuki and laid into a jack about 10-12 pounds... It bent the spool shaft, cracked the spool and roasted the drag washers... (cheap rig) but we landed it...

Another day of tighht lines was me and "my fat buddy doug" took him out knowing full well we were gonna lay up in "white bellies" (sand sharks)... as soon as he boated one, we would hand him another rod.... we didn't quit until he was nearly in tears beggin us to stop as his back and shoulders hurt so bad!!! He wasn't 12 yet! Some of those fights went over an hour on 10-15 pound rigs! He was happy to fight a Bonita! Wore his little ass out that day! He was into 10 or 12 sharks in 8-10 hours of constant solid hookups! Me and ol' Doug were steady giggling as we swilled beverages!

Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

BTW, the fellas in the whaler fought ol' big mo for 36 hours and finally cut him off out of gas when a charter boat with a back up out board in the lazerette hatch gave them a 5 gallon gas can of 2 stroke to get home... The wives had called the CG at mid day the day after hooking up and they waved off the chopper... the CG crew said the fish "was longer than their boat"... Manny Puig got photos of that shark with my rig about a week after the fight... 
Brent


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump for a great thread.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Fought A 150+ black tip on 20 lb Mono with a 3 inch leader for about 2 hours. I was on a 18 Ft Skiff 10 miles out. Weather changed real fast so we had too break him off at the boat.


----------

